
PeopleDex: Pokedex-Trained Char-RNN Twitter Bot - polm23
https://twitter.com/peopledex
======
polm23
Tweet at it and it'll give you the "entry" for your tweet!

There is a word filter, so it will (hopefully) avoid the fate of Tay.

